# New state, new home, new job, new life!



## KelJu (Jun 1, 2010)

At one time, not that long ago, I was a beast. Now I am a saggy man boobed pile of shit, but my mind is finally right again. I weigh 265lbs. My cardiovascular system is shot to hell. I have been smoking two packs of cigarettes a day, drinking at the pub after work with friends 3 to 5 days a week, and eating total dogshit for the past 2 years. 

Well, here I am looking around at my life, now. Things a getting better and better every day. Hard work is paying off, but if I don't get healthy again, I am not going to live long enough to enjoy it. 

I have been eating clean and avoiding alcohol, tobacco, and drugs for 4 days now. This has been no easy task. I am alone in a place where I know no one, and the only thing keeping me going is will power. My goal is to make friends that are in line with the habits I want to have, and avoid the type of people that are a bad influence. I guess the best part about starting a new life is you get to lay the foundation. 

Well here goes the first brick.


----------



## MDR (Jun 1, 2010)

Good for you-keep working towards your goals.  It takes a lot of guts to turn your life around like that.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2010)

Good luck mate, keep us all updated with how its going.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 1, 2010)

Good luck, sounds like we both are getting back into it. I let myself waste away for almost 6 yrs before just lately deciding to suck it up and get my ass in gear.

New places are hard but stick with it and enjoy this chance to create a new you.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 1, 2010)

Good luck Kelju. you deserve some good omen in your life dude. have fun starting a hospitals IT infrastructure. that is a daunting task you have there. getting hospitals to move away from paper is on par with fixing problems in the middle east in my opinion.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Well here goes the first brick.



Best wishes and congratulations on the new job and all the rest!

I took a break from alcohol this year. Haven't had a drop and don't miss it especially. Cortisol _somethingsomething_. 

Success to you, KelJu.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 1, 2010)

Congratulations!  Indeed it is nice to settle on change and you have come to the right place for support as well, Superior Knowledge


BEST of SUCCESS!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 2, 2010)

you're a fucking hero for even making the decision to give all that stuff, man. Most people won't let themselves realize its even a problem, but not you!

You became a gym-monster before, and theres no doubt in mind you'll get there again. Your old journal was a great read and an inspiration to me when i was starting up with training so i'm looking forward to this one too


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 2, 2010)

You have a brand new slate for yourself, take advantage!  On the downside, it'll be a challenge to have EVERYTHING in your life change.  Treat yourself right and enjoy the changes, don't stress over them.  And congrats and good luck!


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2010)

Good to have you back in journal land. Sounds like you've developed a great perspective on where you are at and want to go. Just keep moving in that direction man, just keep  progressing little by little.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 2, 2010)

Absolute best of luck.  About 12 years ago, I did the same thing.  Moved to a new state, new girlfriend, new job, new life...  

I know what that is like, and I know it took extreme balls for you to make those changes.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats! Where did you move to?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 2, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Congrats! Where did you move to?



About 30 minutes from New Orleans. The area is nice, and the people are so much cooler than Alabamians. It is easy to talk to people. The women situation is better over here, too. The women on average, are much more attractive. 


Thanks for the support everyone. This is truly a one of a kind community. I'll start posting some stats once I get a program built and executed. Right now, I am going through some of the nastiest DOMS ever. I have been hitting the gym and jogging most days. My main goal first is to try and strengthen my cardiovascular system, before anything else. Weights are supplemental to the cardio.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2010)

and how are you today? sounds like a great location and a great attitude.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 4, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> and how are you today? sounds like a great location and a great attitude.



Doing great other than I am in severe pain. The DOMS is really set in now in every muscle in my body. Yesterday, it stopped raining for a bit, so I went for a jog. It started raining again, so I took a shortcut back and got lost. I ended up running off and on for about an hour trying to find my way back home in the rain. Stupid move on my part, but one hell of a workout.


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Doing great other than I am in severe pain. The DOMS is really set in now in every muscle in my body. Yesterday, it stopped raining for a bit, so I went for a jog. It started raining again, so I took a shortcut back and got lost. I ended up running off and on for about an hour trying to find my way back home in the rain. Stupid move on my part, but one hell of a workout.



Nothing like getting lost, sometimes it is more a liberation than a hassle.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2010)

Just got back from a run. I am easily running farther and farther everyday. My cardiovascular recovery is much faster also. I can run at a nice pace until I completely give out, walk for a about 2 minutes, and then jug full pace again. 

My heart is feeling better. I never mentioned to anyone, but I was getting some pretty nasty chest pains a few months ago, and I had a nasty smokers cough that wouldn't go away. Seems both have cleared up in only 2 weeks of intense training. 

My body is starting to get to the point where it can handle the training, so I think I'll start recording numbers tomorrow. I have already lost 5lbs. The weight is melting off, while at the same time that my endurance and strength is increasing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats, sounds like your progressing fast.

Glad to hear your cough and lung capacity came back.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks dude. Those Newports will fucking kill ya, and I was smoking 2 packs a day, and knocking back at least 20 pints of Killian's  Irish Red a week, sometimes more.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 7, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Just got back from a run. I am easily running farther and farther everyday. My cardiovascular recovery is much faster also. I can run at a nice pace until I completely give out, walk for a about 2 minutes, and then jug full pace again.
> 
> My heart is feeling better. I never mentioned to anyone, but I was getting some pretty nasty chest pains a few months ago, and I had a nasty smokers cough that wouldn't go away. Seems both have cleared up in only 2 weeks of intense training.
> 
> My body is starting to get to the point where it can handle the training, so I think I'll start recording numbers tomorrow. I have already lost 5lbs. The weight is melting off, while at the same time that my endurance and strength is increasing.



way to go dude. seriously, good work.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2010)

You're doing it man, you're moving.


----------



## unclem (Jun 7, 2010)

thats great i wish you the very sincerely the best at your goals bro. keep plugging away and you will succeed at anything. peace . imo


----------



## katt (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome back to the war zone... lol    Man, that's alot of guts to give up that much just cold turkey.. wow..   You've been here before, and you'll be up to speed before you know it,  we'll keep you going..


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Thanks dude. Those Newports will fucking kill ya, and I was smoking 2 packs a day, and knocking back at least 20 pints of Killian's Irish Red a week, sometimes more.


 
I havne't had a Killians Irish Red since college. Didn't even know they still made it.

But enough reliving my youth, congrats on the self control to get all that cleaned up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 8, 2010)

Keep it up, man.

Will you be posting some work outs in here eventually?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Keep it up, man.
> 
> Will you be posting some work outs in here eventually?



Yes, Once I have gotten settled in. The first two weeks was primarily just getting the soreness out, and cardio to get me ready for intense lifting. 
Tomorrow is my first day of my routine. I will start posting workouts then.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 10, 2010)

*Thursday - 06/08/2010
Push Day*

Body Weight: 257lbs

*
Flat Bench Press Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 185 x 8    
Set 3: 195 x 8
Set 4: 195 x 6

Standing Barbell Military Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 65 x 8
Set 2: 75 x 8
Set 3: 95 x 8
Set 4: 95 x 5

Dips: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 6
Set 2: BW x 6
Set 3: BW x 6

Single Arm Cable Tricep Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 25 x 8
Set 2: 25 x 8

15 minutes of forearm work: wrist rolls, reverse wrist rolls, behind the back wrist rolls. 

15 minute jog.  
*


Excellent training day. I am weaker than dog shit, but that will pass with time. I am extremely satisfied with my conditioning improvements. It is no lie or exaggeration when I say I could run 30 feet without breathing hard 2 weeks ago. Weight loss is slow, because I am keeping my calories high enough to keep my conditioning improving. I suspect that I will condition for another 2 weeks, then I will lower the calories to start the weight loss. I have lost 6 lbs in 2 weeks without even trying.


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2010)

Well you may be weaker than dog shit, but I think you will be benching more than me shortly with those numbers.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, bench still looks damn good, man! Great workout overall!

It'll be interesting to see what improves the quickest. Muscle memory and all that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 11, 2010)

Strong push muscles, man.

Haha, well said, fufu/gaz.  With muscle memory, et al, there is no doubt the ju will be putting us to shame a month from now.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 12, 2010)

*Saturday - 06/12/2010
Pull Day *

Weight: 256 

*
Chinups: (3m RI)
Set 1: BW x 2
Set 2: BW x 2 

Cable Underhand Pulldown (2.5m RI):
Set 1: 140 x 8
Set 2: 160 x 8
Set 3: 180 x 8

Bent Over Barbell Row: (2m RI)
Set 1: 65 x 8
Set 2: 75 x 8
Set 3: 95 x 8

Cable Standing Single Arm Row: (2m RI)
Set 1: 35 x 8
Set 2: 35 x 8
Set 3: 42.5 x 8

Barbell Shrugs: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 225 x 15
Set 2: 275 x 15

Behind Back Barbell Shrugs: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 275 x 15
Set 2: 315 x 15

Straight Bar  Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 55 x 8
Set 2: 65 x 8
Set 3: 80 x 8
*


Lol at my fat ass trying to do chinups. I really had to psych myself up to get those two.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 12, 2010)

15 minute jog around the neighborhood. I am going to buy a Garmin GPS running watch to get some accurate data on my running progress. I honestly have no idea what my real time, distance, and pace is.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2010)

*Sunday - 06/13/2010
Leg Day
*

Weight: 253

*
Squat: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8 
Set 2: 185 x 8 
Set 3: 225 x 8
Set 4: 235 x 8 

Stiff Leg Dead Lift: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8 
Set 2: 185 x 8
Set 3: 195 x 8

Leg Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 210 x 8 
Set 2: 230 x 6

Seated Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 25
Set 2: 135 x 25
Set 3: 180 x 20
Set 4: 180 x 20 

Cable Roller, Wrist Flexion: (2m RI)
Set 1: 20 x 3 
Set 2: 20 x 3
Set 3: 20 x 3
*

I will never ever ever ever do leg extensions again. I felt something in my knee pop or pull during the second set. I am just too paranoid about knee and other joint damage. I will find another way to safely train quads. 

I really like training forearms now that I have a cool cable roller. I think I will train flexion one day followed by extension the next training day. 

My body weight is still dropping like crazy. It seems I am a pound lighter everyday. Plus, endurance and stamina is still increasing nicely, along with increases in strength and LBM.

This is really what training heaven is all about: being able to attack 3 goals at one time and be successful at all three. This won't last long. I suspect in a few weeks, I will have to shift focus to a specific goal to keep making progress.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2010)

Deadlifts look really good, man!

Loving the forearm training, too. I'm obsessed grip stuff lately.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Deadlifts look really good, man!
> 
> Loving the forearm training, too. I'm obsessed grip stuff lately.



Oh yeah, I just remembered that I sent you my captains of crush grip masters. Do you ever use those things?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Oh yeah, I just remembered that I sent you my captains of crush grip masters. Do you ever use those things?



I do actually, haha! They're still going. Cleaned them up a little while ago and they came out pretty good!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 15, 2010)

*Tuesday - 06/15/2010
Push Day*

Body Weight: 254lbs

*
Flat Bench Press Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 185 x 8    
Set 3: 205 x 7
Set 4: 225 x 5

Standing Barbell Military Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 65 x 8
Set 2: 95 x 8
Set 3: 100 x 8
Set 4: 115 x 6

Dips: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 7
Set 2: BW x 6
Set 3: BW x 6

Single Arm Cable Tricep Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 25 x 8
Set 2: 30 x 6

Weighted Crunches: (2m RI)
Set 1: 20 x 15
Set 2: 20 x 12
Set 3: 20 x 12

Cable Roller, Wrist Extension: (2m RI)
Set 1: 10 x 2
Set 2: 10 x 2
Set 3: 10 x 2

20 minute jog.  
*

Wow, I felt weak all day today, but now that I post my numbers against what I was doing on my last push day, I was actually pretty strong today. I am much happier about the training now after seeing this.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2010)

Dude, you are already squatting and benching 225. I'm not just trying to jerk you off, but those great numbers for someone getting right back into training after the lifestyle you described.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 17, 2010)

fufu said:


> Dude, you are already squatting and benching 225. I'm not just trying to jerk you off, but those great numbers for someone getting right back into training after the lifestyle you described.




Thanks. Yeah, three weeks in, these numbers aren't bad. I just can't shake the ghost of my former self. It feels like I am competing against what I was, but it seems to be pushing me harder. I want to be where I was 2-3 years ago, but I forgot how slow progress is. 

I have the drive back to the point that non training days suck, because all I want to do is lift. The hardest thing now is to make sure I rest myself enough and allow for CNS recovery. At the current rate, I will need to deload in about 2 weeks. That is really going to suck.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2010)

fufu said:


> Dude, you are already squatting and benching 225. I'm not just trying to jerk you off, but those great numbers for someone getting right back into training after the lifestyle you described.



+1 to this - you're kicking ass, dude.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 17, 2010)

I tried to give you some reps, but I gotta spread it around more I guess.

Congrats on the comeback, man. I must say, it's looking like one helluva comeback too!

Good on you for noticing what you had to change in your life and going through with it. A lot of people don't have the balls to do that! I may be late, but congrats on the job too.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks again for the support everyone. Damn, I am beat. I think I am hitting the wall from over training. It just takes so much out of me to hit the gym hard for an hour and a half, and then put my fat ass out there on the highway jogging for 20 minutes nearly everyday.

My cardiovascular system is fully recovered, but my legs are giving out way before my heart does. I think I need to eat more or scale back on the running, not sure which yet.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 17, 2010)

*Thursday - 06/17/2010
Pull Day *

Weight: 254 

*
Cable Pulldown (2.5m RI):
Set 1: 140 x 8
Set 2: 160 x 8
Set 3: 180 x 8

Cable Underhand Pulldown (2.5m RI):
Set 1: 160 x 8
Set 2: 180 x 8

Cable Standing Single Arm Row: (2m RI)
Set 1: 42.5 x 8
Set 2: 42.5 x 8

Bent Over Barbell Row: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 8
Set 2: 115 x 8
Set 3: 125 x 8

Barbell Shrugs: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 225 x 15
Set 2: 275 x 15

Behind Back Barbell Shrugs: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 315 x 15
Set 2: 350 x 15

Dumbbell Curls: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 30 x 8
Set 2: 30 x 8

Straight Bar  Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 65 x 8
Set 2: 80 x 7

Cable Roller, Wrist Flexion: (2m RI)
Set 1: 22.5 x 3
Set 2: 22.5 x 3
Set 3: 22.5 x 2
*

20 minute jog

I am almost too tired to type this out. Fuck it, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I am going to buy a Garmin GPS running watch to get some accurate data on my running progress.



Basically unrelated trivia: Uh, I lost my Garmin GPS for the car.

How do I do that? 

Great journal, KelJu!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2010)

*Saturday - 06/19/2010
Leg Day
*

Weight: 251

*
Squat: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8 
Set 2: 225 x 8 
Set 3: 245 x 8
Set 4: 275 x 8 

Stiff Leg Dead Lift: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8 
Set 2: 185 x 8
Set 3: 205 x 8

Seated Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 45
Set 2: 135 x 45
Set 3: 135 x 50
Set 4: 135 x 55 

Cable Roller, Wrist Extension: (2m RI)
Set 1: 12.5 x 3 
Set 2: 12.5 x 3
Set 3: 12.5 x 3
*

Holy Hell! I'm 2 lbs lighter, and my legs felt very strong. I am very satisfied with today's results.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2010)

Strong mofo as always, and I know you are just getting started!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2010)

I am amazed that I am actually making gains on a diet like this. I am way too calorie deficient. I thought I was eating more until I took the time to log a typical daily diet. 

Although I know I am not dieting correctly, I am scared to change anything since I am kicking ass in all departments.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2010)

*Sunday - 06/20/2010
Push Day*

Body Weight: 251lbs

*
Flat Bench Press Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 185 x 8    
Set 3: 205 x 8
Set 4: 225 x 6

Standing Barbell Military Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 8
Set 2: 115 x 8
Set 3: 135 x 6

Dips: (3m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 7
Set 2: BW x 7
Set 3: BW x 6

Single Arm Cable Tricep Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 25 x 8
Set 2: 30 x 5

Weighted Crunches: (2m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 15
Set 2: 30 x 15
Set 3: 25 x 12

Cable Roller, Wrist Flexion: (2m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 3
Set 2: 30 x 3

Barbell Wrist Rolls Flexion: (2m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 15
Set 2: 45 x 15 
*


Bench and vertical pressing is stronger, but Dips and triceps are weaker than last workout. I am going to get out tricep isolation work, and only do dips for as long as I am cutting.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 22, 2010)

*Tuesday - 06/22/2010
Pull Day *

Weight: 252 

*
Cable Pulldowns: (3m RI)
Set 1: 140 x 8
Set 2: 160 x 8 

Cable Underhand Pulldowns (3m RI):
Set 1: 180 x 8
Set 2: 200 x4

Bent Over Barbell Row: (2m RI)
Set 1: 115 x 8
Set 2: 125 x 8
Set 3: 135 x 10

Barbell Shrugs: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 275 x 15
Set 2: 295 x 15

Behind Back Barbell Shrugs: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 335 x 15
Set 2: 365 x 15

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 35 x 8
Set 2: 35 x 8
Set 3: 40 x 8
*


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 24, 2010)

good work bro!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 24, 2010)

*Thursday - 06/24/2010
Leg Day
*

Weight: 251

*
Squat: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 185 x 10 
Set 3: 225 x 10
Set 4: 275 x 10

Stiff Leg Dead Lift: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10 
Set 2: 185 x 10
Set 3: 205 x 9

Seated Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 45
Set 2: 135 x 50
Set 3: 135 x 55

Cable Roller, Wrist Extension: (2m RI)
Set 1: 15 x 3 
Set 2: 15 x 3
Set 3: 15 x 3
*


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

wow, those calve raises look like marathon sets.

Looking good though.  looks like it's coming back to ya quick.


----------



## katt (Jun 24, 2010)

gosh your diet is basically nothing!  Is that why  you're losing weight so fast?  Dont your think your protein should be higher?  Just asking - cuz I'm running on about 60% pro, 20% carb, 10% fat right now and I'm starving at 1200 cals..


----------



## KelJu (Jun 26, 2010)

*Saturday - 06/26/2010
Push Day - Higher Rep Ranges*

Body Weight: 249lbs  <---  

*
Dumbbell Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 10
Set 2: 60 x 10    
Set 3: 75 x 10
Set 4: 80 x 10

Standing Dumbbell Military Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 10
Set 2: 35 x 10
Set 3: 35 x 10
Set 4: 30 x 12

Dips: (3m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 7
Set 2: BW-10 x 10
Set 3: BW-10 x 10

MTS Ab Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 60 x 10
Set 2: 70 x 10

Cable Crunches: (2m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 10
Set 2: 95 x 10

Cable Roller, Wrist Flexion: (2m RI)
Set 1: 25 x 3
Set 2: 30 x 3
Set 3: 30 x 3
*

Awesome workout mostly, but why in the hell aren't my dips getting better? Dips use to be one of my strongest movements. This is 3 weeks in a row that I haven't made the slightest bit of improvement.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Awesome workout mostly, but why in the hell aren't my dips getting better? Dips use to be one of my strongest movements. This is 3 weeks in a row that I haven't made the slightest bit of improvement.



All I can think of is your form.  What sort of form do you use?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> All I can think of is your form.  What sort of form do you use?



Same form as I always used. I just fall into the movement. Hard to explain, but I know my form is dead on. My body is just strange like that. Seems like every time I make a comeback, different body parts excel faster than others, and it is never the same parts. 

Doesn't really matter too much. I am making tremendous progress in so many areas that I really can't complain. 

I had a damn good run today. It was hot as balls, but I ran farther and faster than I have so far. Not bad for a 250lb fatass. 












This app for my blackberry kicks ass. Only $5, and it tracks my time, pace, distance, and even plots the path I took onto Google maps. For $5, that shit is insanely cool.


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2010)

That is pretty damn cool.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2010)

+1


----------



## KelJu (Jun 29, 2010)

*Sunday - 06/27/2010
Pull Day *

Weight: 249

*
Assisted Pullups: (3m RI)
Set 1: 140 x 8
Set 2: 160 x 8 

Cable Underhand Pulldowns (2m RI):
Set 1: BW-16 x 10
Set 2: BW-16 x 10
Set 3: BW-16 x 9

Supine Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 5
Set 2: BW x 5

Bentover rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 115 x 10
Set 2: 115 x 12

Seated Cable Rows:
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 120 x 12

Barbell Shrugs: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 275 x 15
Set 2: 295 x 15

Behind Back Barbell Shrugs: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 275 x 15
Set 2: 295 x 15
Set 1: 315 x 15
Set 2: 385 x 15

Barbell Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 50 x 12
Set 2: 70 x 10
Set 3: 75 x 10
*


----------



## KelJu (Jun 29, 2010)

*Tuesday - 06/29/2010
Leg Day (Higher Rep Ranges)
*

Weight: 249

*
Squat: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 185 x 12 
Set 3: 225 x 12
Set 4: 245 x 12

Stiff Leg Dead Lift: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12 
Set 2: 185 x 12
Set 3: 205 x 10

Seated Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 40
Set 2: 160 x 40
Set 3: 170 x 40
Set 4: 90 x 80

Cable Roller, Wrist Extension: (2m RI)
Set 1: 17.5 x 3 
Set 2: 17.5 x 3
Set 3: 17.5 x 3
*


----------



## fufu (Jun 30, 2010)

ugh...12 rep squats.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2010)

*Thursday - 07/01/2010
Push Day - Lower Rep Ranges*

Body Weight: 249lbs 

*
Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 245 x 5
Set 4: 265 x 4
Set 5: 275 x 2

Standing Military Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 5
Set 2: 115 x 5
Set 3: 135 x 5
Set 4: 150 x 4
Set 5: 150 x 3

Dips: (3m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 7

Cable Roller, Wrist Flexion: (2m RI)
Set 1: 32.5 x 3
Set 2: 32.5 x 3
Set 3: 32.5 x 2
*


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2010)

*Friday - 07/02/2010
Pull Day (Lower Rep Ranges) *

Weight: 248

*
Pullups - Neutral Grip: (3m RI)
Set 1: BW x 3
Set 2: BW x 3 

Chinups: (3m RI)
Set 1: BW x 4
Set 2: BW x 3 
Set 3: BW x 3

Cable Standing Single Arm Row: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 5
Set 2: 55 x 5
Set 3: 65 x 5

Seated Cable Rows: (3m RI)
Set 1: 160 x 5
Set 2: 180 x 5

Barbell Shrugs: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 315 x 15
Set 2: 335 x 15

Behind Back Barbell Shrugs: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 365 x 15
Set 2: 395 x 15

Dumbbell Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 35 x 6
Set 2: 40 x 6
Set 3: 40 x 5
*


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2010)

So how is the new gym you train at?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 5, 2010)

fufu said:


> So how is the new gym you train at?



Not nearly as much equipment and free weights as I am use to, but also not nearly as many people, so everything pretty much balances out. I have access to everything I need, and the 24/7 aspect is really nice.


----------



## fufu (Jul 5, 2010)

24/7 is the shit.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 5, 2010)

*Tuesday - 07/05/2010
Leg Day (Lower Rep Ranges)
*

Weight: 251

*
Squat: (3.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 5
Set 5: 315 x 5

Stiff Leg Dead Lift: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5 
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 225 x 5
Set 4: 245 x 5

Seated Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 40
Set 2: 160 x 40
Set 3: 170 x 40

Cable Roller, Wrist Extension: (2m RI)
Set 1: 20 x 3 
Set 2: 20 x 3
Set 3: 20 x 3
*


I am suffering from the aftermath of 4th of July partying. I ate a lot of shit, drank a ton of beer, and smoked a few packs of cigarettes. On top of it all, I wrestled with friends on hard wood floors. I body slammed one buddy. My legs have a lot of bruises on my legs and shoulders. 

Other than that, I feel tip top. A few days of fun won't do massive damage to my training, and it was good for the soul.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 6, 2010)

*Tuesday - 07/06/2010
Push Day - Medium Rep Ranges*

Body Weight: 254lbs <---

*
Dumbbell Bench Press: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 75 x 10
Set 2: 85 x 10    
Set 3: 90 x 8

Dips: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 9
Set 2: BW x 9
Set 3: BW x 8

Standing Military Press: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 115 x 8
Set 2: 115 x 8
Set 3: 150 x 7

Weighted Crunches: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: BW+30 x 12
Set 2: BW+30 x 12
Set 3: BW+30 x 12

Cable Roller, Wrist Flexion: (2m RI)
Set 1: 35 x 3
Set 2: 35 x 2
Set 3: 35 x 2 
*


----------



## KelJu (Jul 9, 2010)

*Thursday - 07/08/2010
Pull Day (Medium Rep Ranges) *

Weight: 252

*
Assisted Pullups with 5 second negative  - Neutral Grip: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: BW-14 x 8
Set 2: BW-14 x 8
Set 3: BW-14 x 8
Set 4: BW-14 x 8

Cable Standing Single Arm Row: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 8
Set 2: 55 x 8
Set 3: 65 x 8

Standing Cable Upright Rows: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 70 x 8
Set 2: 75 x 8
Set 3: 80 x 8

Barbell Shrugs: (2.5m RI) 
Set 1: 315 x 15
Set 2: 335 x 15

Behind Back Barbell Shrugs: (2.5m RI) 
Set 1: 365 x 15
Set 2: 405 x 15

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 8
Set 2: 40 x 8

Dumbbell Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 8
Set 2: 30 x 8

*


----------



## KelJu (Jul 10, 2010)

*Saturday - 07/10/2010
Leg Day (Medium Rep Ranges)


Squat: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 275 x 10
Set 4: 300 x 8

Leg Curls: (3m RI)
Set 1: 90 x 10 
Set 2: 90 x 10
Set 3: 90 x 10

Seated Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 55
Set 2: 135 x 55
Set 3: 160 x 55
Set 4: 165 x 55

Cable Roller, Wrist Extension: (2m RI)
Set 1: 25 x 3 
Set 2: 25 x 3
Set 3: 25 x 4
*


Fuck yeah! Squats felt damn strong today. I am starting to feel like the good ole days. I upped my calories substantially, because I had hit a dieting  slump. I can see the difference big time in my power and strength. My forearms really seemed to have a lot of power. 

I blew out my shorts on the third set of squats. They were too big anyway. I had lost so much fat in my mid section that my camo shorts were starting to bag, and they were hanging off my ass when I went down for rep 10 on set 3. Sounded like a bomb went off.  

I am going to lift like this for a few more days, and then I will decide on a new diet plan, because my last one stopped working.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 10, 2010)

feeling strong go fight a gator...


----------



## KelJu (Jul 11, 2010)

*Sunday - 07/11/2010
Push Day - Medium Rep Ranges*

*
Dumbbell Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 10
Set 2: 90 x 10  
Set 3: 95 x 8

Standing Military Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 115 x 8
Set 2: 120 x 8
Set 3: 125 x 8

Dips: (3m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 10
Set 3: BW x 10

Cable Roller, Wrist Flexion: (2m RI)
Set 1: 35 x 3
Set 2: 35 x 3
Set 3: 35 x 2
*

Woto woot! Dips look better. I struggled with the military pressing today, but I think that is just because I spent myself doing dumbbell presses. My forearms are starting to look cool hell. I am starting to see all of those tiny little muscles like a strand of small cables. The forearm work is finally paying off.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 14, 2010)

*Tuesday - 07/13/2010
Pull Day (Medium Rep Ranges) *

*
Assisted Pullups with 5 second negative  - Pronated Grip: (3m RI)
Set 1: BW-14 x 8
Set 2: BW-12 x 8
Set 3: BW-12 x 8

Cable Straight Back Seated Row - Supinated Grip: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 140 x 8
Set 2: 140 x 8
Set 3: 160 x 8

Cable Standing Single Arm Row: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 65 x 8
Set 2: 65 x 8

Barbell Shrugs - Front Position: (2.5m RI) 
Set 1: 315 x 15
Set 2: 365 x 15

Barbell Shrugs - Rear Position: (2.5m RI) 
Set 1: 405 x 20
Set 2: 425 x 15

EZ-Bar Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 85 x 8
Set 2: 85 x 7

Dumbbell Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 8
Set 2: 30 x 8

*


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 14, 2010)

keep it up kelju. I like to read what you are doing for your workouts. good to see your effort


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

First chance i had to read kel's thread since ive joined. Fkin impressive kel. Its hard enough for most people to get off their ass and go to the gym with dedication and you did it while dropping smokes and alcohol.Congrats man,its inspiring to read what youve done and are doing.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 14, 2010)

Pullups at 248 must be torture.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 14, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> keep it up kelju. I like to read what you are doing for your workouts. good to see your effort






BigBadWolf said:


> First chance i had to read kel's thread since ive joined. Fkin impressive kel. Its hard enough for most people to get off their ass and go to the gym with dedication and you did it while dropping smokes and alcohol.Congrats man,its inspiring to read what youve done and are doing.



Thanks follows. Truth is, it feels like I found the power to make the decision and maintained the fortitude to stick to it from somewhere other than myself. My brain chemistry seems to be balanced out. I think I have had a lot of good fortune lately, and it pulled me out of my slump.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 14, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Pullups at 248 must be torture.



Not too bad. My elbows are holding together nicely. No pain yet.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 14, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Thanks follows. Truth is, it feels like I found the power to make the decision and maintained the fortitude to stick to it from somewhere other than myself. My brain chemistry seems to be balanced out. I think I have had a lot of good fortune lately, and it pulled me out of my slump.



good to hear man. to what does one attribute this balanced out brain chemistry?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 15, 2010)

*Thursday - 07/15/2010
Leg Day (Medium Rep Ranges)


Squat: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 225 x 8
Set 3: 300 x 8
Set 4: 315 x 6

SLDL: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8 
Set 2: 185 x 8
Set 3: 225 x 8
Set 4: 250 x 7

Seated Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 55
Set 2: 135 x 55
Set 3: 180 x 40    *<--- Could have done a lot more but caught a cramp in my leg. *
Set 4: 135 x 80

Cable Roller, Wrist Extension: (2m RI)
Set 1: 25 x 3 
Set 2: 27.5 x 3
Set 3: 30 x 3
*

Great workout. I am going to Savoy it, because my calories are being cut dramatically, so my power power and strength gains will probably stop for a while. Damn SLDLs were insane today. I felt very happy about those. Squats are looking good. 

Fucking calve raises keep being interrupted by cramps. Anytime I go over 160 lbs on the seated calve raises I catch cramps in my calves. Its pissing me off. 

Forearms are growing like crazy. If anyone wants to increase the size of their forearms, go buy a cable roller. These things freaking rock.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2010)

Every time i come in here you've taken a few leaps forward! Looking awesome


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2010)

315 lbs squats for reps already. wtf!!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 16, 2010)

fufu said:


> 315 lbs squats for reps already. wtf!!



Muscle memory is da shit! 

Plus, I have always been stronger when I was fat, and I am plenty fat right now.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 16, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> good to hear man. to what does one attribute this balanced out brain chemistry?



Good fortune. I needed something help me pull myself out of my slump, plus my last job was killing me slowly. Jobs can do that. The wrong ones can suck every bit of life right out of you.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 16, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Good fortune. I needed something help me pull myself out of my slump, plus my last jab is killing me slowly. Jobs can do that. The wrong ones can suck every bit of life right out of you.



so true man, so true. glad things are looking good for you. you deserve it dude


----------



## KelJu (Jul 17, 2010)

*Saturday - 07/17/2010
Push Day - High Rep Ranges*

*
Dumbbell Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 85 x 12
Set 2: 90 x 11  
Set 3: 90 x 11

Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 10
Set 2: 35 x 12
Set 3: 35 x 12

Dips: (2.5m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 12   \
Set 2: BW x 12     |------>  Fuck Yeah!
Set 3: BW x 11   /

Weighted Crunches: (2.5 RI) /w with 3 second static squeeze and 5 second negative
Set 1: 30 x 12
Set 2: 30 x 12
Set 3: 30 x 8

Cable Roller, Wrist Flexion: (2m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 4
Set 2: 30 x 3
Set 3: 39 x 3
*

Hell yes and dammit and the same time!  I showed awesome gains in areas that I had been struggling in, but that wasn't my goal. I thought I had cut enough calories to trim down, but my weight has stayed pretty stead at 250. I am getting stronger, but not all that much leaner. 

I will try to stay on the bright side and remember that progress is progress even if it wasn't in the areas I was aiming form.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 18, 2010)

*Tuesday - 07/13/2010
Pull Day (Higher Rep Ranges) *

*
Assisted Pullups - Pronated Grip: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: BW-10 x 12
Set 2: BW-12 x 12
Set 3: BW-12 x 10

Standing Single Arm Cable Row: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 50 x 12
Set 2: 50 x 12
Set 3: 50 x 11

Barbell Shrugs - Front Position: (2.5m RI) 
Set 1: 365 x 20
Set 2: 365 x 18

Barbell Shrugs - Rear Position: (2.5m RI) 
Set 1: 365 x 25
Set 2: 375 x 20

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 10
Set 2: 35 x 12
Set 3: 35 x 12
*


Well I cut calories again, and I feel like shit. I barely made it through the workout. I only cut maybe 300 calories from my daily intake. Maybe something else had me feeling shitty.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 21, 2010)

*Thursday - 07/20/2010
Leg Day (Higher Rep Ranges)


Sumo Squat: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 275 x 12

Narrow Stance Squat: (3m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 10
Set 2: 245 x 12

SLDL: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12 
Set 2: 185 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 10

Seated Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 55
Set 2: 135 x 55
Set 3: 180 x 35   *<-- MOTHER  FUCKING CRAMPS!!!*

Cable Roller, Wrist Extension: (2m RI)
Set 1: 25 x 3 
Set 2: 30 x 3
Set 3: 32.5 x 3
*


I have some sort of injury of the hip. I'm not sure what. It never hurts until I squat and even then, it only hurts when I wear a lifting belt. I am unsure what is going on there, but I decided to squat narrow stance, and it didn't bother me.

Fucking calve cramps are pissing me off. I am unsure of the cause of that, too.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 22, 2010)

*Thursday - 07/23/2010
Push Day - Medium Rep Ranges*

*
Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 225 x 8  
Set 3: 245 x 8
Set 4: 255 x 8

Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 8
Set 2: 50 x 8
Set 3: 60 x 7

Dips: (3m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 13   
Set 2: BW x 13     
Set 3: BW x 13 

Single Arm Cable Triceps Extensions:  
Set 1: 30 x 7
Set 2: 25 x 8

Weighted Crunches: (2.5 RI) /w with 3 second static squeeze and 5 second negative
Set 1: 30 x 12
Set 2: 30 x 12
Set 3: 30 x 10

Cable Roller, Wrist Flexion: (2m RI)
Set 1: 35 x 3
Set 2: 40 x 3
Set 3: 40 x 2
*

Hell yeah mofo! Great workout, and I needed it, too. I had been facing a 5 day long funk. I took off today and opted to work Saturday. I could barely even get out of bed this morning. I dragged myself to the gym, and seemed to come out of the funk by my second set of bench presses.

If there is a God, and I get to see God for judgment, I am going to say" Oh hey God, you remember that bipolar thing you gave me..." at this point I am going to kick him as hard as I can in the balls.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 22, 2010)

Way to go Kelju. nice to see you get excited again.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 22, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> Way to go Kelju. nice to see you get excited again.



I just have to remember that if I can weather the storm without doing too much damage to myself, the storm always passes. Giving up during a rough patch usually means staying in that rough patch for years, possibly.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 25, 2010)

*Saturday - 07/24/2010
Pull Day (Medium Rep Ranges) *

*
Assisted Pullups - Pronated Grip: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: BW-8 x 8
Set 2: BW-4 x 8
Set 3: BW-4 x 6
Set 4: BW-4 x 5

Bent Over Row: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 155 x 8

Seated Cable Row - Close Grip: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 140 x 8
Set 2: 160 x 8

Barbell Shrugs - Front Position: (2.5m RI) 
Set 1: 365 x 20
Set 2: 405 x 15

Barbell Shrugs - Rear Position: (2.5m RI) 
Set 1: 405 x 15
Set 2: 425 x 15

Dumbbell Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 35 x 8
Set 2: 35 x 8
Set 3: 35 x 8
*


----------



## KelJu (Jul 25, 2010)

*Sunday - 07/25/2010
Leg Day (Medium Rep Ranges)

Lunges: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: 45 x 8
Set 3: 45 x 8

SLDL: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8 
Set 2: 185 x 8
Set 3: 225 x 8
Set 4: 275 x 8

Leg Extensions: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 8 
Set 2: 250 x 10

Seated Calve Raises: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 90 x 50
Set 2: 135 x 50
Set 3: 145 x 50
Set 4: 155 x 60  

Cable Roller, Wrist Extension: (2m RI)
Set 1: 35 x 3 
Set 2: 35 x 3
Set 3: 37.5 x 3
*

Still hurts to squat, so I am improvising until whatever is injured heals. Squats seem to be the only thing that I can't do, and I can't even feel the injury otherwise.


----------

